# A Warning To All. Also, Advice Needed.



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

I applied to LMDC, FMH, Central Park and Avicenna. The problem is, I got a call from Avicenna. They took my interview and slapped the fee challan in my hands. The dean said you only have around 10 days to submit the fee. 

Now the merit for privates usually goes up by quite a number every year. So I'm not entirely sure if I can get into the other colleges. My overall aggregate is 77.8% 

So should I let Avicenna go and wait for interview calls? Or should I secure my seat by submitting the fees?

Jazak Allah!

The warning is, If you apply to Avicenna they are going to ask you to submit the fees right away if you are on merit. Just a heads up.


----------



## memphis267 (Sep 1, 2015)

Can't you get a refund later?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Not really. They'll cut some of the fee. I think around 50 percent. Can't afford that.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

The Avicenna web site says, for refunds they follow PMDC rules. The PMDC rules state if you don't join the classes (so obviously before classes start) you get full 100% refund minus the Admissions fees. Then during 1st month 50% refund.
CONDITIONS FOR ADMISSION IN MBBS/BDS 

However this is Pakistan and rules can change on a dime. I suggest going to the college and asking for exact refund policy. 
I don't know how much is the Admission Fee but generally speaking it would be the difference in Fee between 1st year and second year. However again before you deposit I suggest go there in person and discuss Refund conditions and don't rely on web site info.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

You might have a chance in CPMC and RLMC, Might not in LMDC or FMH. I got the exact same treatment when I applied for DVM. The college asked for fee right away but I wanted to wait for admission which is a month away.


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info. 

But the problem is Avicenna doesn't really follow any rules. They increased their fees this year, without any notice from PMDC. They aren't going to give any refunds whatsoever. The dean doesn't negotiate at all. So yeah, don't know about any other college; but Avicenna is not going to refund a penny.

Avicenna didn't even give Eid holidays this year. It breaks a lot of rules and regulations and operates how it wants to.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

The problem here is that you have gotten direct admission into a medical school, But you are contemplating risking this opportunity to settle for something more . If it were me I would definitely take the opportunity taking my aggregate into consideration ( which is quite low), You on the other hand should weigh the pros and cons( Take everything into account and I mean EVERYTHING) before deciding its worth the risk to abandon this med school for something better. You see, most good medical schools like CMH,FMH,LMDC have merit above 80% for MBBS and you might get into these colleges or might not as every year merit changes (drops or increases) propotional to the merit of UHS (2014 is an exception). In the end its your choice whether you want to drop this college or pursue medicine in it.BTW there is also AKMDC,MMDC,CPMC and RLMC where you might get admission.


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Skandril said:


> The problem here is that you have gotten direct admission into a medical school, But you are contemplating risking this opportunity to settle for something more . If it were me I would definitely take the opportunity taking my aggregate into consideration ( which is quite low), You on the other hand should weigh the pros and cons( Take everything into account and I mean EVERYTHING) before deciding its worth the risk to abandon this med school for something better. You see, most good medical schools like CMH,FMH,LMDC have merit above 80% for MBBS and you might get into these colleges or might not as every year merit changes (drops or increases) propotional to the merit of UHS (2014 is an exception). In the end its your choice whether you want to drop this college or pursue medicine in it.BTW there is also AKMDC,MMDC,CPMC and RLMC where you might get admission.


Thank you so much, man! This was very helpful. May you have unlimited success in your life, brother.


----------



## umer khan (Sep 2, 2015)

aoa.i had got the call from rlmc with 74.5 aggregate and also gave the test and interview in rlmc my interview was good then they told me that they will call me for admission but still waiting for their call.is any one got call for admission from there?means they said anyone to submit fee...:?


----------



## Ayesha Ahmed22 (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys can I still apply in central park???? Help needed .


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

umer khan said:


> aoa.i had got the call from rlmc with 74.5 aggregate and also gave the test and interview in rlmc my interview was good then they told me that they will call me for admission but still waiting for their call.is any one got call for admission from there?means they said anyone to submit fee...:?


I got a call for admission two days ago. They didn't tell me I would get admission in the interview. The fee was above 900k. Don't know the exact fee, they texted it on my dad's phone. They said their aggregate was 76 percent last year. I recommend waiting for a little while. They pretty much call till the end of November.

- - - Updated - - -



Ayesha Ahmed22 said:


> Guys can I still apply in central park???? Help needed .


RLMC and CPMC do extend their deadlines every year. If you have 80+ percent then you can definitely apply and they'll take your interview on the spot and grant you admission. Here are the contact numbers for CPMC:

042-36135989
042-35935333
042-35935335

I recommend calling anywhere between 10 am till 2pm and keep calling even if they don't pick up. It'll take a couple of tries.


----------



## umer khan (Sep 2, 2015)

what is the total fee of rlmc means with hostels


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

umer khan said:


> what is the total fee of rlmc means with hostels


I asked my dad. The fee without the hostel was 916000. The hostel costs were 185000.


----------



## umer khan (Sep 2, 2015)

i have also applied in cpmc but uptill now their is going about 77 still means unexpectedly not falling as their merit was 75 lastyear so can i expect admission call from cpmc because i think many of students just securing their seat...


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

umer khan said:


> i have also applied in cpmc but uptill now their is going about 77 still means unexpectedly not falling as their merit was 75 lastyear so can i expect admission call from cpmc because i think many of students just securing their seat...


As I've said, CPMC and RLMC call till the end of November. The reason being, a lot of people that were granted admission don't submit the fees and the seats are subsequently vacant. You can't really predict when they will call you, but they should call you anywhere in November. Good luck bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## cuttie (Nov 1, 2014)

armourlessknight said:


> I applied to LMDC, FMH, Central Park and Avicenna. The problem is, I got a call from Avicenna. They took my interview and slapped the fee challan in my hands. The dean said you only have around 10 days to submit the fee.
> 
> Now the merit for privates usually goes up by quite a number every year. So I'm not entirely sure if I can get into the other colleges. My overall aggregate is 77.8%
> 
> ...


You must not miss the opportunity taking inti account your aggregate


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Merit has already dropped in CPMC as a friend of mine with 76 got a call.


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

I don't know what order CPMC is calling people because when I went to give my interview there was an applicant with an aggregate of 74.


----------



## umer khan (Sep 2, 2015)

you mean this year there was student with agg 74 was giving interview in cpmc but i asked from one of their member he told me that merit is still going 77.when did he gave the interview.


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Admins have a habit of unintentionally providing unauthentic information.


----------



## umer khan (Sep 2, 2015)

i think you should wait for cpmc lmdc because i have got call from avicenna twice but their dean is a corrupt man and college has no university environment now its depend on you


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

umer khan said:


> you mean this year there was student with agg 74 was giving interview in cpmc but i asked from one of their member he told me that merit is still going 77.when did he gave the interview.


There is absolutely no relation between the admission guidance/Information department and the Admission Department from what I have heard and know. The college admission information department only gives you the necessary info about the admission process and general overview of how admissions take place, They dont have access to the actual merit at all. If a person with a 74 got a call then CPMC is actually considering people with that aggregate, That could also mean that the college is running out of applicants with 75% above.


----------



## umer khan (Sep 2, 2015)

still confused then why didnot they call me

- - - Updated - - -



armourlessknight said:


> I don't know what order CPMC is calling people because when I went to give my interview there was an applicant with an aggregate of 74.


 hey is your information is authentic .can you pleaser confirm it....


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

I gave my interview on the 19th of October. All the applicants that were called were waiting in the conference room. The one sitting next to me said that his merit was 74. I am not sure whether he was given admission or not.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

They might call you from NOV. Many people drop their seats and pursue medicine in somewhere else like CMH/Shalamar etc. And all the law abiding colleges,(Except maybe LMDC but they also start their interview from 10 NOV,no offense to CPMC BTW) start their interviews from nov 10th, After that,high aggregate people will eventually come after better colleges and leave their seat. Thats how it generally works (I presume).


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Skandril said:


> They might call you from NOV. Many people drop their seats and pursue medicine in somewhere else like CMH/Shalamar etc. And all the law abiding colleges,(Except maybe LMDC but they also start their interview from 10 NOV,no offense to CPMC BTW) start their interviews from nov 10th, After that,high aggregate people will eventually come after better colleges and leave their seat. Thats how it generally works (I presume).


What he said. :thumbsup:


----------

